# Counting Kibble?



## zoologist (Sep 2, 2008)

Y'all have talked about counting kibble. whats that all about? I've never counted Cloud's kibble and just give him a full bowl.
However, i've had to change his diet around lately to make it easier for him to eat. also, i'm in the process of moving my stuff up to SC (hectic!) so Cloud's food is up there. I have about a cup of bluespa/sunseed to last him 10 days. will this be enough? With his kibble he also gets wetfood (mixed in to soften up the kibble) and mini mealies.

I guess what i'm trying to say is how much should a 430gram hedgie eat a night?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I think most hedgehogs eat around a tablespoon a night...As far as number of kibble, Lily usually eats anywhere from high 20s to low 60s. Her average is about the 40s though, which is about a tablespoon, maybe a bit more, I'm not sure. She weighs about 340 grams, though, a bit smaller than Cloud.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I count Inky's kibble, because a sudden (or gradual, I suppose) drop in appetite can indicate a health problem. Inky is 260 grams, about, and eats 40-60 kibble a night. That would be roughly 2-3 tablespoons, I believe...?


----------



## dorasdaddy (Dec 23, 2008)

Kibble size also plays a huge factor in kibble count per tablespoon.....I feed Millie Halo, and 1 tablespoon can be close to 100 kibble.


----------



## zoologist (Sep 2, 2008)

hmmmmm ok. and with the other stuff i feed Cloud i should be ok, kibble wise, for the next ten days. Thanks y'all


----------

